# Nice game call.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

About two months ago a friend bought a new E game caller. I have been out with him once and was amazed at the remote part and the quality of the sounds. No we did set it 300 yards out but he has using his range finder in his yard just to test it and said it did work just fine. We did not have a coyote respond but we had a fox come in. Other members of our group have been out with him and said it did the trick many times for them. 
He got it at Wal Mart for a sale price of 125.00.

http://www.icotec.com/products/electron ... game-call/

He said he had to get his 12 year old grand son to help program in the sounds but that is because us old farts don't take to electronics like the youngsters do.

 Al


----------

